# Problème échange FaceTime iPad 2



## Faludril (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je possède un iPad 2, ainsi qu'un ami qui vit sur l'île de la réunion. On est tous les deux connecté en WiFi.
Quand j'essaie de l'appeler sur Facetime, il ne reçoit pas mes appels, ça sonne même pas.
Quand il essaie de m'appeler, ça sonne chez moi, j'accepte l'appel, mais la connexion ne s'établit pas. 
Est ce un problème avec mon iPad ? Le sien ? Ou l'île de la Réunion ? lol 
Si quelqu'un à une solution à me proposer, je l'en remercie infiniment. 
En tout cas, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Juillet 2011)

C'est très souvent la qualité de la bande passante qui est fautive.

Tu as essayé Skype ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je confirme que Skype passe 10 fois mieux que Facetime...

En tous cas pour moi à Paris
C'est la solution que j'utilise sur MAC iPhone et iPad...


----------

